# Ladies in the water



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Do sailors get more ladies that the land folks? :2 boat::2 boat::captain:


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely! I can get ladies to sail with me every trip, while most of the guys I know don't like sailboats at all, claiming they're too slow. At my age, I wanna go slower - not faster. For me, now, 10 knots is screaming along. 30 years ago, anything slower than 30 knots I considered creeping along. The only ladies that went on the boats with me back then were my wife and daughter and my daughter got seasick most of the time. Today, on the sailboat, she rarely gets the least bit queasy and loves being on the boat. Next spring, if my health doesn't get worse, all the ladies where she works have said they want to go on a trip down the Chesapeake with me to Baltimore's Inner Harbor and back to Havre de Grace. Looks like I will have about 6 ladies on the boat each day for a week. I couldn't get a single guy to make that trip last summer - AMAZING!

Eat your heart out guys!






Gary


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

sailforlife said:


> Do sailors get more ladies that the land folks? :2 boat::2 boat::captain:


Women like that are waiting on the docks in droves ready to jump on any boat with any loser. You'll be fine.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I have found that some woman love the idea of sailing, but when it comes to actually sailing, not so much.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Slayer said:


> I have found that some woman love the idea of sailing, but when it comes to actually sailing, not so much.


Maybe they don't like getting sea sick :grin:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Once again, it's all about how big yours is!


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> Once again, it's all about how big yours is!


I am working with 37 feet guess I am in the small side of things...:frown:ship-captain::ship-captain:


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Put a ribbon on it. Flaunt it . Could be nothing helps . Get over it.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Capt Len said:


> Put a ribbon on it. Flaunt it . Could be nothing helps . Get over it.


Ill just put some balloons on it :wink :ship-captain::ship-captain:


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

sailforlife said:


> Do sailors get more ladies that the land folks?


That is a very unrealistic photo of somebody sailing. She's going to get such bad blisters without her sailing gloves.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, it's all happening out here. Sorry for those dirt dwellin dreamers..A boat, the tropics, a white man with money, geez how much easier can it get?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you have to ask, you may be the exception...........


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

midwesterner said:


> That is a very unrealistic photo of somebody sailing. She's going to get such bad blisters without her sailing gloves.


Yea but at-lease she always has her floating device ready. :captain::captain:


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

In another thread, I thought the OP said that he was concerned about taking his wife sailing without the protection of a firearm onboard?
Maybe they have an "open marriage."


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep... I'm sure that lots of young women are just hang around yacht clubs so they can meet some interesting buoys. Like Wednesday night Beer Can Races at Long Beach Yacht Club every summer...


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

It's true. Chicks dig sailboats. 
-Tan line eradication protocols are a must on every boat, let the ladies decide on the dress code. 
-Rum makes clothes fall off. 
-Sunscreen is a must, but Suntan oil is MUCH more fun with a friend.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Harvey? Al? Bubba? Is that you guys?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

bblument said:


> Harvey? Al? Bubba? Is that you guys?


Last I heard, Harvey was an invisible 6' rabbit, Al was in big trouble for pretending to feel up some blonde in a flak jacket on a C-130, and Bubba had a boyfriend, or did you mean three others named Harvey, Al & Bubba?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have a sailboat you can reel them in two at a time!


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Jaysus she's got big hands.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

capta said:


> Last I heard, Harvey was an invisible 6' rabbit, Al was in big trouble for pretending to feel up some blonde in a flak jacket on a C-130, and Bubba had a boyfriend, or did you mean three others named Harvey, Al & Bubba?


You got a 33% on that little exercise. Weinstein, Franken, and Clinton. Try Kevin, Roy, and Anthony in the next bonus round.

This thread creeps me out. How about being kind, interesting, caring, and thoughtful? It's way cheaper than a boat.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

bubba daboatkat says..HAY wait a sec........irateraft:


wanna get more girls sailing, be more like me.. soft, gentle, smart and with good manners.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Bubba seems like a pretty smart kitty!

Gary


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

zeehag said:


> bubba daboatkat says..HAY wait a sec........irateraft:
> 
> wanna get more girls sailing, be more like me.. soft, gentle, smart and with good manners.


I love this pic;









"Who you callin' soft?'"


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> Yep, it's all happening out here. Sorry for those dirt dwellin dreamers..A boat, the tropics, a white man with money, geez how much easier can it get?


Very strange thread. "A WHITE man with money?" - racing to the bottom. :frown. Ment as irony, I hope.

"This thread creeps me out. How about being kind, interesting, caring, and thoughtful? It's way cheaper than a boat." I agree with bblument


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

^Well, Scotty, reality is that women are attracted to men for many reasons...Money being right up there at the top. It helps if you are attractive, kind, caring and have a boat too. I don't try and second guess the female species.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

aeventyr60 said:


> ^Well, Scotty, reality is that women are attracted to men for many reasons...Money being right up there at the top. It helps if you are attractive, kind, caring and have a boat too. *I don't try and second guess the female species.*


Good. Because not all of us are vacuous Barbies looking for a sugar daddy. I hope sailforlife spends more time sailing and less time starting more of these idiotic threads.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Donna_F said:


> Good. Because not all of us are vacuous Barbies looking for a sugar daddy. I hope sailforlife spends more time sailing and less time starting more of these idiotic threads.


 Im going sailing :sailing-pilgrims:


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> Im going sailing :sailing-pilgrims:


Great idea. However, in the meantime keep asking "*GOOD*" questions. It's what keeps this forum alive and allows the old farts something to reminensce about..O if I was young again..ha ha..

Future subjects might include: anchors, blue water buckets, budgets and the best rum..I'd ask away!


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Between my looks, my sparkling personality, my witty sense of humor, my boat and a stack of hundred dollar bills, I know exactly which one to use to get laid.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Jammer Six said:


> Between my looks, my sparkling personality, my witty sense of humor, my boat and a stack of hundred dollar bills, I know exactly which one to use to get laid.


Hmmm. You forgot one. But that's for a different forum.

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Between my looks, my sparkling personality, my witty sense of humor, my boat and a stack of hundred dollar bills, I know exactly which one to use to get laid.


Reminds me of the old saying: You don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to leave afterwards!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Donna_F said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it.


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. We are going to deep fry a turkey today if I can find a good spot (out of the rain) to do it.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> Im going sailing :sailing-pilgrims:


When you do get out here, my advice is to head West! Something like this waiting for you in the land of Smiles!

I'm ever so grateful to have this lady like me for my charming personality...


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

She seems over dressed to me . . ..


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

aeventyr60 said:


> When you do get out here, my advice is to head West! Something like this waiting for you in the land of Smiles!
> 
> I'm ever so grateful to have this lady like me for my charming personality...


You really hanging out with that lady? You have my respect forever!!irateraft:


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

There is no cure for what ails/draws us.
Moths to a flame.
Eternally doomed...

Easy pickings as a breed...we are.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Donna_F said:


> Hmmm. You forgot one. But that's for a different forum.


Turns out I don't get to use that one for initial attraction. That's all about ladies coming _back_.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Besides, I really shouldn't brag about my cooking.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Wife was a summer live aboard on a motor boat in Martha’s Vineyard during her childhood. Liked that you could just point it where you wanted to go then basically shut off your brain. Liked that regardless of how big the boat once underway needed just one person to run it. Liked size and strength had no impact on ability to run it.
Sailing meant constantly being aware of environment. Wind direction, sail trim and given speeds involved and lack of reserve power set and current. Hated my constant tweaking and scanning around. Then started to understand it’s a much more organic relationship to the sea. Working with it instead of overpowering it. Started to enjoy the sense of harmony and enhanced awareness of the surroundings. These are more feminine attributes. Now she doesn’t want to go back to motor. Yes a Fleming or norhavn may be in our future but she wants to put it off as long as possible.
One daughter hates sailing. It has nothing to do with motion sickness but rather being at the mercy of the sea. Talking about it, discussing it has no impact rather she objects that sailing requires action and requires you accept what that day gives you and work with it.
Other daughter loves sailing. Endlessly intriguing that you can fool nature to do your bidding and get you where you want to go. One of my best memories is being on a prior Tatyana 37 with her at the wheel when she was ~9. We were going from the cc canal to P’town. Boat had rags up and was surfing in following seas in double digits at times. She had a fine hand and was in harmony with the dynamics. The sun was lighting the beautiful grin on her face. Wish I had a snap of that.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> I'm ever so grateful to have this lady like me for my charming personality...


Your daughter?


----------

